# Regulierungsbehörde nimmt Dialerbetreiber an die Kandare



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54505


> Die Tricks sind zwar alt, greifen aber immer noch: Unerfahrene Nutzer fallen gerne auf Formulierungen wie "kostenloses Zugangstool" oder "gratis Download" herein. Verkaufspsychologisch geschickt trainieren die Dialer-Anbieter ihre Opfer, mehrmals hintereinander "OK" einzugeben, auf dass sie den winzigen Kostenhinweis im letzten, dem eigentlichen Dialer-Fenster übersehen. Laut Regulierungsbehörde sind ein Drittel der Dialer-Beschwerden darauf zurückzuführen, dass den Anwendern nicht bewusst war, welche Kosten entstehen.
> 
> Damit soll nun bald Schluss sein: Die Regulierungsbehörde hat auf mehreren Seiten haarklein und mit deutscher Gründlichkeit festgelegt, wie der Dialer sich bemerkbar machen muss. Die "Mitteilung der geplanten Modifizierung der Verfügung 54/2003 für Dialer, deren Bezug, Installation, Aktivierung oder Verbindungsherstellung mittels eines Endgeräts mit grafischer Benutzeroberfläche erfolgt", umfasst immerhin sechs Seiten.


Neues Zustimmungsfenster
Mal sehen was die Knaben sich wieder einfallen lassen werden um das zu unterlaufen,
Das Problem von  Alibidialerinstallationen, bei den formal korrekte Dialer registriert  sind und unter
 der gleichen Nummer eine andere "Nummer abgezogen" wird, ist damit noch immer nicht aus der Welt geschafft. 

"Was nicht sein darf, das nicht sein kann" ....

j.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

da ich in lezter zeit festellen mußte , dass in diesem forum nicht mehr so viel wie vor einem jahr mehr über dialer sondern eher über computerbetrug allgemein berichtet wird, wird sich das schlagartig ändern! 

denn einige bösen buben machen jetzt ganz sicher auslands ( event sogar auslands auto ) dialer ....

dass ist für die allgemeinheit schlecht, für dieses forum und dessen weiterbestand jedoch sehr gut!


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2004)

Oder es verschiebt einer unsere Autos ins Ausland ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dass ist für die allgemeinheit schlecht, für dieses forum und dessen weiterbestand jedoch sehr gut!


Blödsinn..
das Problem der Auslandsdialer  ist intensiv in der Mache, außerdem ist es  es schon bemerkenswert  
dass hier jemand unverblümt den Dialerbetreibern illegale und unseriöse Intentionen 
unterstellt   :holy:  

j.


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2004)

Da waren wir wieder mal schneller als heise.de:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8577


----------



## drboe (21 Dezember 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen was die Knaben sich wieder einfallen lassen werden um das zu unterlaufen,
> Das Problem von  Alibidialerinstallationen, bei den formal korrekte Dialer registriert  sind und unter
> der gleichen Nummer eine andere "Nummer abgezogen" wird, ist damit noch immer nicht aus der Welt geschafft.
> 
> "Was nicht sein darf, das nicht sein kann" ....


Ich fürchte sogar, dass es für die abgezockten Nutzer dann noch schwerer wird. Gerade für den Fall der Alibidialer. Formal legt die Behörde die Messlatte nämlich hoch, konzentriert sich dabei aber auf ziemlich vordergründige Dinge. Betrug wird m. E. solange möglich sein, wie Dialer überhaupt benutzt werden können und an der Fiktion festgehalten wird, man könne so einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag schliessen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (21 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte sogar, dass es für die abgezockten Nutzer dann noch schwerer wird. Gerade für den Fall der Alibidialer.



Das Problem haben wir heute ja schon.

Eine Verbesserung wirds auf jeden Fall für die Nutzer, die grau in grau gehaltene + links unten versteckt angebrachte Preishinweise nicht gesehen haben. Und immerhin macht das ein Drittel der Beschwerden bei der RegTP aus. Im Dialercenter schätzt man den Umsatzeinbruch gar auf 50%.


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2004)

> Im Dialercenter schätzt man den Umsatzeinbruch gar auf 50%.



Die neuen, quasi auf den letzten Buchstaben festlegenden Regeln sind eine Folge der Tatsache, dass die Anbieter bisher jeglichen Spielraum zu Ungunsten der Verbraucher ausgelegt haben.

Als es noch keine Dialer-Vorgaben gab, wurde abgezockt bis zum Dorthinaus. Als es die Verfügung 54/03 gab, wurde diese gedehnt, bis es kaum mehr ging (in mehreren hundertausenden Fällen sogar noch etwas weiter, wie der Entzug der Registrierungen zeigte). Jetzt werden die Daumschrauben eben nochmal etwas fester angezogen. Nach dem Motto: Wenn sie es einfach nicht kapieren wollen, buchstabieren wir ihnen eben, was sie zu tun haben.

In einem anderen Forum kommentierte ein nicht ganz unbekannter RA die Neuregelungen mit den Worten "Nach dem PISA-Ergebnis war diese vorhersehbar." Er meinte es anders, hat aber trotzdem Recht. In ihrer Geldgier haben imho viele Herrschaften nicht erkannt, dass sie ihren eigenen Markt kaputtmachen.

Ich bin schon gespannt, wem Anbieter und Mitverdiener jetzt die "Schuld" dafür in die Schuhe schieben. Sich selbst sicher nicht. Sie mögen über Umsatzeinbußen von 50 Prozent jammern. Wem man das zu verdanken hat, sollte die Branche eigentlich selbst wissen.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon gespannt, wem Anbieter und Mitverdiener jetzt die "Schuld" dafür in die Schuhe schieben. Sich selbst sicher nicht.
> cu,
> Sascha



Naja WEM den schon... Dir natürlich und deiner schädlichen Dialerschutz.de Seite !!!!


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nene, wir haben gerade mal sechs Seiten Stellungnahme bei der Reg TP eingereicht. Ich hab gehört, der Brief vom FST war viiiel dicker. Könnte wetten, die haben noch viiiiel strengere Vorgaben für Dialeranbieter gefordert als wir. Immerhin kämpfen die ja schon seit Jahren intensiv für den Verbraucherschutz   :holy:


----------



## Antidialer (21 Dezember 2004)

In meinen Augen leider auch wieder nur Stückwerk. Am Kernproblem ändert sich erst mal nichts. 

Wie man im Dialercenter bei den Postings einiger schon erkennen konnte, werden die zwielichtigen Gestalten des Dialerbusines jetzt verstärkt auf Auslandsdialer und Autodialer setzen. Da helfen dann alle "OK" - Eingaben und Vorgaben für die Gestaltung der Fenster nicht. Im Gegenteil, die Position der Verbraucher wird noch einmal geschwächt. Was hindert die Kriminellen unter den Dialerbetreibung daran, Autodialer (registrierte Dialer mit Fernsteuerung) oder Auslandsdialer einzusetzen? 

Einziger sinnvoller Weg ist das Vorsperren aller Mehrwert- und auffälliger Auslandsnummern. Und das harte Durchgreifen gegen Betrüger. 

Leider mangelt es hier auf staatlicher Seite an Entschlossenheit.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gehört, der Brief vom FST war viiiel dicker. Könnte wetten,
> die haben noch viiiiel strengere Vorgaben für Dialeranbieter gefordert als wir.
> Immerhin kämpfen die ja schon seit Jahren intensiv für den Verbraucherschutz   :holy:


http://www.fst-ev.org/
viel Popcorn und diverse Flaschen Cola oder Bier, und ein Abend voll von unfreiwilliger/peinlicher  Komik  ist gesichert.
(Menupunkte  unter fst+recht / "Regulierung" und "Stellungnahmen" ) 

j.


----------



## Teleton (21 Dezember 2004)

So problematisch sehe ich die Auslands und/oder Autodialer nicht. Es wird sich sicherlich schnell rumsprechen dass keine Zahlungspflicht besteht. Blöd ists nur für diejenigen die auf Druck vorschnell zahlen.

Das was Sun und Comet mit Autodialern in 2001/2002 durchgezogen haben wird sich wohl hoffentlich nicht so schnell wiederholen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen leider auch wieder nur Stückwerk. Am Kernproblem ändert sich erst mal nichts.
> 
> Wie man im Dialercenter bei den Postings einiger schon erkennen konnte, werden die zwielichtigen Gestalten des Dialerbusines jetzt verstärkt auf Auslandsdialer und Autodialer setzen. Da helfen dann alle "OK" - Eingaben und Vorgaben für die Gestaltung der Fenster nicht. Im Gegenteil, die Position der Verbraucher wird noch einmal geschwächt. Was hindert die Kriminellen unter den Dialerbetreibung daran, Autodialer (registrierte Dialer mit Fernsteuerung) oder Auslandsdialer einzusetzen?
> 
> ...


kann bitte jemand den thread in dc mitspeichern? Mr A.Kalauer linkt zu einem i2inc/eingang69-Dialer (S.4). Ich fass es nicht... [die IP, bei der man den Dialer kriegt,  führt übrigens zu Coulomb bei "jore", dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung wegen  "eingang69"]  ich muss leider Weihnachtsgeschenke basteln... Bitte bitte, speichert diese Diskussion, die hat's in sich...


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man im Dialercenter bei den Postings einiger schon erkennen konnte, werden die zwielichtigen Gestalten des Dialerbusines jetzt verstärkt auf Auslandsdialer und Autodialer setzen.


Das Getöse dort ist nicht mehr als Stammtischgeschwätz.

Mit Autodialern ist kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Das haben wir hier schon bewiesen.

Für Auslandsdialer muss man Zugang zu den Pseudo-Abrechnungsnummern haben. Das haben die dortigen Herrschaften schon mal nicht. Das Geschäft machen andere, so oder so.

Immerhin kann man eines festhalten. Die abgedroschenen Phrasen, angeblich seriös zu sein, lösen sich in Lächerlichkeit auf, wenn man nun mit kriminellen Alternativen droht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (21 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Autodialern ist kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Das haben wir hier schon bewiesen.



Ich stell mal die selbe Rechnung auf wie mein BWL Dozent bei der Diskussion über die Hanseaten Dialer. 

Verschicke willkürlich völlig unberechtigte Rechnungen an 1000 Haushalte. Durch die Rechnungen und Mahnungen allein hast du eine Zahlungsquote von 30 %. Kommen Mahnungen von Inkasso/Rechtsanwälten dazu, bekommst du die Zahlungsquote vermutlich über 50 %. 

Leider ist bei vielen Deutschen die Mentalität verbreitet, lieber die Klappe zu halten und zu zahlen als Ärger mit Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälten zu riskieren. Und wir alle wissen ja, das tüchtig die Telekom bei der Eintreibung von bestrittenen Mehrwertforderungen ist. 

Die Erfolge gegen die Autodialer sind gut und schön, helfen der Masse aber nicht weiter. Wenn die Nummern 2 - 3 Monate online sind, eh die RegTP einschreitet, hat die Masse bis dahin bezahlt und die Abzocker sind mit der Kohle über alle Berge. Da hilft dann auch eine Deregiestrierung nicht mehr weiter. Solange bei den Telefongeselschaften keine Gewinnabschöpfung stattfindet, solange werden die Talklines und Telecoms ihre Nummern auch weiterhin den Abzockern dankbar zur verfügung stellen!


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das Getöse dort ist nicht mehr als Stammtischgeschwätz.


Zumindest ist es popcorn-intensives Stammtischgeschwätz  
Macht echt Spaß™, zu lesen wie sich mein Lieblings-Mario vor den Kollegen von der Drückerbande als Vollhonk outet.
So langsam hat der selbst unter Seinesgleichen verschiXXen.

MfG
L.

P.S. Ich habe diesen "Neue Regeln im Fruhjahr"-Thread vom DC-Forum mal zum Stand von 23:49 Uhr bei mir eingelagert.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

> Macht echt Spaß™, zu lesen wie sich mein Lieblings-Mario vor den Kollegen von der Drückerbande als Vollhonk outet.
> So langsam hat der selbst unter Seinesgleichen verschiXXen.



Dass solche Leute ihr Geld auf Kosten der gesamten Branche scheffeln, kapieren leider die Wenigsten. Die himmeln ihren Mario wahrscheinlich noch an, wenn Dialer wegen Leuten wie ihm längst verboten sind - und wundern sich gleichzeitig, warum sie kein Geld verdienen  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

Soll er doch sterben der dialer wen interesiert es!
Tolls wie die plugin bringen auch mit LS und KK PP´s bereits das 3 fache und die plugin wächst und wächst und wächst....


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dass solche Leute ihr Geld auf Kosten der gesamten Branche scheffeln, kapieren leider die Wenigsten.


Solche Leute sind die Branche.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Soll er doch sterben der dialer wen interesiert es!
> Tolls wie die plugin bringen auch mit LS und KK PP´s bereits das 3 fache und die plugin wächst und wächst und wächst....


Richtig so, pfeifen im dunklen Wald macht Mut. Und ganz fest daran glauben.

Dietmar Vill

PS: Ist das Patientenschelte?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

nur das bei mir der wald weniger dunkler ist als bei euch


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> nur das bei mir der wald weniger dunkler ist als bei euch


Dafür ist bei uns der Verstand ein wenig heller. Da will ich nicht tauschen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (22 Dezember 2004)

:rotfl:  touché


----------



## drboe (22 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Autodialern ist kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Das haben wir hier schon bewiesen.


Ist das so? M. E. ist bisher vor allem bewiesen, dass man registrierte Dialer als Tarnung für den heimtückischen Verbindungsaufbau über sauteure Rufnummern nutzen kann. Dazu muss der registrierte Dialer nicht einmal aktiv und auch nicht ferngesteuert werden. Verbleibt nach der Abzocke eines Abends mit 2-3 Einwahlen a 30 Euronen nur ein registrierter Dialer im Look&Feel der RegTP auf dem PC, wird die Mehrzahl der User, bei denen mehrere Leute Zugang zum PC haben, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zahlen. Dafür sorgen m. E. auch die RegTP Regeln, die nur an der Oberfläche kratzen, während das Problem m. E. am Geschäftsmodell an sich liegt. Würde ein schriftlicher Vertrag erforderlich, einen ehrlichen Geschäftsmann würde das nicht pieren, wäre das Geschäft ziemlich sicher tot. 
Bei der Abzocke kommt es auch darauf an, die Kosten auf einen Betrag zu treiben, bei dem die "Kunden" die Auseinandersetzung mehrheitlich scheuen. Wer streitet denn konsequent um 30-100 EUR bei geringem Hintergrundwissen, schlechter Beweislage, nicht gesicherter Konfiguration des betroffenen PC nach der Einwahl und der Auskunft der RegTP, der tatsächlich auf dem PC gefundene Dailer entspräche den Vorschriften? Wer beweist denn, dass der nie gewählt hat, man den nicht einmal geladen hat? 

Für die Dialerdrücker wird das Geschäft sicher weiterhin darauf hinauslaufen, die Quote übertölpelter Internet-Benutzer zu optimieren. Technisch dürfte das kein unüberwindbares Problem sein. Und ob ein Dialer so oder anders aussieht: er hat weiterhin weniger die Funktion, die Einwahl zu ermöglichen, das ginge ja mit den Bordmitteln des OS auch, als vielmehr den Anwender zu übertölpeln. Betrug ist da eindeutig Teil des Geschäftsmodells. Und den Sumpf legt man nicht trocken, wenn man dieses nicht  ändert/untersagt.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Für Auslandsdialer muss man Zugang zu den Pseudo-Abrechnungsnummern haben. Das haben die dortigen Herrschaften schon mal nicht. Das Geschäft machen andere, so oder so.


Aber es wird tatsächlich gemacht. Die Carrier können wohl schlecht den Selbstwähldienst ins Ausland abschaffen. Daher ist das Geld erstmal weg, denn auf die Rufnummern im Ausland hat die RegTP praktisch keinen Einfluß. Stornos der Carrier sind daher häufig wohl lediglich Goodwill.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin kann man eines festhalten. Die abgedroschenen Phrasen, angeblich seriös zu sein, lösen sich in Lächerlichkeit auf, wenn man nun mit kriminellen Alternativen droht.


Natürlich. Seriösität kann man schlecht sich selbst attestieren. Der "Markt" hat da sein Urteil schon gefällt. Und das fällt eindeutig aus.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

Der Verstand ist heller wen ihr mithelft das einige Dialer Anbieter durch die Überregulierung sich auf illegale Dialer spezialisieren?
Sicher?
Je mehr verboten und reguliert wird desto mehr Anbieter werden darauf reagieren.
Bis jetzt waren es nur einige wenige die wirklich illegal handelten (illegal nicht Unmoralisch) es werden mehr werden durch die neue Regelung nicht alle werden wie ich auf alternative Zahlungsmittel umstellen glaubt mir und wen nur ein paar der wirklich großen beschließen sich nicht mehr an die Gesetze zu halten das wird das Problem sicher größer nicht kleine. Klar werdet Ihr auch dann helfen aber für jeden Weg der verschlossen wird werden 2 neue erdacht.
Wenn man es mit der Hilfe Übertreibt kann sie im Ganzen auch negative Auswirkungen haben Ihr werdet es feststellen.
Schade eigentlich den die 3x OK eingabe war meiner Meinung genug um auch den dümmsten User jede Eigenverantwortung abzunehmen.
Wie ich sehe seid Ihr anderer Meinung ob das den Usern im Endeffekt hilft?
Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...das einige Dialer Anbieter durch die Überregulierung sich auf illegale Dialer spezialisieren?


Wen würdest Du da z. B. meinen?            _Keine Antwort erwartend._


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> .... und wen nur ein paar der wirklich großen beschließen sich nicht mehr an die Gesetze zu halten


...dann wird das auf gewerbsmäßigen Betrug, u. U. gar auf organisierte Kriminalität (deren Ansätzte mEn eh bereits zu verzeichnen sind) hinaus laufen. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen von diversen Strafverfolgern, die insbesondere in den letzten drei Jahren einsetzten, wird sich so ein "Geschäftsmodell" nicht lange halten.  :holy:  Was heute noch in Nieschenbereichen (Auslandsdialer) am deutschen Markt funktioniert, muss nicht zwingend auch in Zukunft Aussicht auf Erfolg haben.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Je mehr verboten und reguliert wird desto mehr Anbieter werden darauf reagieren.


Ist schon klar.

Wenn die Banken nachts nicht abgeschlossen würden, würde einfach nur das Geld geklaut und nicht mehr.

Wenn Banken Safes haben, zwingt es die Besucher, auch noch Sachbeschädigung zu betreiben, oder Geiselnahme, oder Schlimmeres.

Die, die einfach nur das Geld wollen, werden förmlich in die Kriminalisierung getrieben ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (22 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die, die einfach nur das Geld wollen, werden förmlich in die Kriminalisierung getrieben ...


Jupp! Wozu überhaupt noch Gesetze und Regeln, wenn die eh nur die Anarchie fördern? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antidialer (22 Dezember 2004)

Wenn man sich das Jammern der Dialeranbieter und Betreiber ansieht, da muss Pisa in Deutschland wirklich ein Problem sein. Bis heute haben es die netten Dialerbetreiber nicht begriffen, wer denn ihren Markt kaputt gemacht und dafür gesorgt hat, das bei den meisten Internetnutzern Dialer inzwischen als größere Bedrohung als Viren angesehen werden. Das war nicht die böse RegTP, oder die fiesen TV Sender oder gar die betrügerischen User, die den "wertvollen" Content genutzt haben und dann die Bezahlung prellen wollen. 

Das waren die sauberen Herren (und Damen) der Mehrwertanbieter selber, die es mit unendlicher Abzocke geschafft haben, nach langer Schlafenszeit unsere Politiker auf den Plan zu rufen. 

Und sollte sich die Mentalität der Dialerdrücker nicht bald um 180 Grad ändern, so ist das Ende der Dialer und Mehrbetrugsnummern nicht mehr fern. 

Dann gibt es das nächste Treffen der Dialerdrücker nicht mehr im netten Nobelhotel, sondern auf dem Arbeitsamt beim gemeinsamen Hartz 4 beantragen. MD und Co beim Laubharken ist bestimmt ein netter Anblick. Da merken die sauberen Herren dann mal, wie schwer verdient das Geld ist, was sie ahnungslosen Internetusern abgenommen haben.


----------



## ESC (22 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Satelliten- und Auslandsdialer, die nur per Carriervorwahl laufen und nicht tatsächlich in das vermeinlich gewählte Netz oder Land geführt werden funktionieren nur mit Wissen und aktiver Mithilfe des betreffenden Carriers. Das ist Rufnummernmissbrauch, gegen den RegTP Mittel zur Verfügung stünden. Bei Wiederholungsmissbrauchern müsste eigentlich RegTP an der Carrier-Lizenz ziehen.

/ESC


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2004)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Satelliten- und Auslandsdialer, die nur per Carriervorwahl laufen und nicht tatsächlich in das vermeinlich gewählte Netz oder Land geführt werden funktionieren nur mit Wissen und aktiver Mithilfe des betreffenden Carriers. Das ist Rufnummernmissbrauch, gegen den RegTP Mittel zur Verfügung stünden. Bei Wiederholungsmissbrauchern müsste eigentlich RegTP an der Carrier-Lizenz ziehen.



Wie soll das denn gehen? die Carrier sitzen im Ausland, Deutschland wird zwar mittlerweile
am Hindukusch verteidigt , aber dass die RegTP Befugnisse im Ausland hätte wäre mir neu 

j.


----------



## ESC (22 Dezember 2004)

Du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden. "Dialerkunde" wählt 010xx00y.... und ihm wird eine teure Auslands- oder Satellitenverbindung berechnet, das Gespräch/die Verbindung landet aber in irgend einem Hinterzimmer hier im Lande. Das passiert also Alles hier und könnte auch hier verfolgt werden. Ausserdem könnten sich auch noch ausländische Administrationen 'reinhängen, schliesslich wird hier mit ihrem "Eigentum" (der nationalen Vorwahl) Schindluder getrieben.

/ESC


----------



## A John (22 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann wird das auf gewerbsmäßigen Betrug, u. U. gar auf organisierte Kriminalität (deren Ansätzte mEn eh bereits zu verzeichnen sind) hinaus laufen. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen von diversen Strafverfolgern, die insbesondere in den letzten drei Jahren einsetzten, wird sich so ein "Geschäftsmodell" nicht lange halten.  :holy:  Was heute noch in Nieschenbereichen (Auslandsdialer) am deutschen Markt funktioniert, muss nicht zwingend auch in Zukunft Aussicht auf Erfolg haben.


Diese Geschäftsmodelle halten sich sogar sehr lange, wie uA. HAS und ihre Ableger zeigen.
Aus einem jederzeit nachfüllbaren Pool werden GmbHs, LTDs, Strohmänner usw. nach und nach verbrannt, während die Kasse munter weiterklingelt.
Sollte nach 10-20 Jahren der eher unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass einer der führenden Köpfe noch im Lande ist und tatsächlich einrücken muss, hat sich das Geschäft längst mehr als rentiert.
Es sind sicher nicht Wenige die bereit sind, sich für ein paar Mios in der Karibik 1-2 Jahre der staatlichen Obhut zu ergeben.

Auf einen wirksamen Rechtsschutz zu hoffen ist IMO ziemlich gefährlich. 
Das Einzige, was IMO sicher hilft, ist sich intensiv zu informieren und mit eine gesunde Vorsicht walten zu lassen.

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (22 Dezember 2004)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden. "Dialerkunde" wählt 010xx00y.... und ihm wird eine teure Auslands- oder Satellitenverbindung berechnet, das Gespräch/die Verbindung landet aber in irgend einem Hinterzimmer hier im Lande. Das passiert also Alles hier und könnte auch hier verfolgt werden. Ausserdem könnten sich auch noch ausländische Administrationen 'reinhängen, schliesslich wird hier mit ihrem "Eigentum" (der nationalen Vorwahl) Schindluder getrieben.


M. E. ist das ggf. eine Möglichkeit. Den Anteil der Nutzung halte ich nicht für übermäßig hoch. Wesentlich einfacher ist es aber tatsächlich ins Ausland wählen zu lassen und mit dem Carrier eines südlichen Inselstaates einen "normalen" Deal zu machen. Angesichts der denkbaren Umsätze, die ggf. den Staatshaushalt übertreffen, dürften dei Verhandlungen in sehr angenehmer Atmosphäre stattfinden. Dann fällt der Gewinn zudem im Ausland an  - braucht jemand zufällig noch eine Briefkastenfirma z. B. auf den BVI? - was ggf. noch zu einigen steuerlichen Überlegungen führen dürfte. Mit entspr. Fragen richte man sich an den Dialeranwalt/Steuerberater seines Vertrauens.

M. Boettcher


----------



## ESC (22 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> M. E. ist das ggf. eine Möglichkeit. Den Anteil der Nutzung halte ich nicht für übermäßig hoch. Wesentlich einfacher ist es aber tatsächlich ins Ausland wählen zu lassen und mit dem Carrier eines südlichen Inselstaates einen "normalen" Deal zu machen.



Das tritt nicht mehr so unverschämt offensichtlich auf, weil die betreffenden/betroffenen Carrier wohl auch schon mal gewarnt wurden. Eine echte Auslandsverbindung wäre aber kein Geschäft, schliesslich fällt für den Fall ein grosser Teil der berechneten Kosten ja tatsächlich für den Carrier an, da ist die Terminierungsvereinbarung beim Inselcarrier der geringste Anteil.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

keep on dreamin´ 8)


----------



## drboe (22 Dezember 2004)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Eine echte Auslandsverbindung wäre aber kein Geschäft, schliesslich fällt für den Fall ein grosser Teil der berechneten Kosten ja tatsächlich für den Carrier an, da ist die Terminierungsvereinbarung beim Inselcarrier der geringste Anteil.


Aktuell zahlt man ca. 10-15ct/min. Das wären nach Adam Riese max. 9 Euronen je Stunde. Bei 30 Eur/Einwahl und in der Regel weniger als 1 Stunde Kommunikation - das läßt sich auch steuern - bliebe wohl genug übrig.

M. Boettcher

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## ESC (22 Dezember 2004)

In Länder "weit weg auf 'ner Insel" gar "Mobilfunknetz weit weg auf 'ner Insel" liegen die Preise z.T. deutlich über 1EUR/min (wenn man denn tatsächlich dorthin verbunden würde), auf der anderen Seite gibt es meines Wissens keine Tarife "ausländische Premium Nummer", also Widerspruch in Deiner Argumentation.

/ESC


----------

